# DUCO Blending Valve



## lindybell (Jun 9, 2007)

Hi

We are trying to locate a supplier of a DUCO Blending valve for our hot water system in our Autocruise. It is 120mm long and had 22mm connections.

Cannot find anything on the internet has anybody ever tried to replace one?

Any help or advice would be gratefully received.

Kind regards

Lindybell


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

Is it a 'DUCO T-mix 22 compression' from the attached link?

http://www.duco.nl/Engels/Duco%20(T)Mix.pdf


----------



## lindybell (Jun 9, 2007)

Hi rayc

Thanks for that.

Yes it looks exactly the same do you know a supplier in the UK?

Kind regards

lindybell


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

lindybell said:


> Hi rayc
> 
> Thanks for that.
> 
> ...


The best bet would be to email them at the address on the last page of the link I gave. They are in Holland so language will not be a problem.

There are though several makes of 22mm mixer valves that are direct equivalents. I am not a heating engineer but i think this screw fix one is the same.
http://www.screwfix.com/p/pegler-prestex-p402-22mm-tmv/60528;jsessionid=tv05QxsS7GCvGZPj2J8PtG9qvQczPhGvTg7LTcqBF7zV5NbF8ysv!-637826296

PS: why do you think your one is faulty?


----------



## lindybell (Jun 9, 2007)

Hi 

The plastic control valve has split into two pieces. I will have a look at the screw fix one before I email DUCO.

I will let you know how I get on.

Thanks very much for your help.

Kind regards 

Lindybell


----------



## airstream (Jan 7, 2009)

*ebay?*

Hi,
Lots on ebay == tmv3 valve
Ray


----------



## ingram (May 12, 2005)

Surecal sell them as well as the blue tank / calorifiers and other bits. They are on the Isle of Wight.

http://www.surecal.co.uk/Product/SureCal.aspx

Harvey


----------



## lindybell (Jun 9, 2007)

Hi Harvey

Thanks for the link to surecal. Just called them and they have what we want in stock and can deliver next day. 

Kind regards

Lindybell


----------

